# Cost of apparel website design?



## Sthomson4 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all!

I'm planning on opening up a custom apparel shop here in the near future. I have never owned a business before and the whole website design/hosting thing is doing my head in! Hopefully I can find some assistance on here 

I want a pretty basic website with possible design / quote feature. Don't need a shopping cart but credit card payment page would be nice. Catalog of possible apparel would be nice too!

How much should I expect to spend on design, hosting, etc?? Is there an easy way to go about this??

Your help is appreciated!


----------



## Sthomson4 (Jun 7, 2010)

Please excuse my stupidity... but with something like magento, and hosting - how much would i be looking to spend? Do I design myself with magento or pay someone to do it? Sorry for being so lost!


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

Sthomson4 said:


> Please excuse my stupidity... but with something like magento, and hosting - how much would i be looking to spend? Do I design myself with magento or pay someone to do it? Sorry for being so lost!


I use Magento and love my site. I also use JustHost.com and would recommend it. You can get a template anywhere from free$ to $300 and then pay $60-$100 to have them install on you server (recommended unless u know what ur doing).. After its installed you will have everything you need (for the site) and -technically- wont need to know any code (but it helps). With that said, Magento is a powerhouse and thus there is a learning curve but it is manageable. 
Then you can use Paypal free service just starting out and accept CC on your site. 

Ps... U can get templates for all different engines - not just Magento.
Pss... You can "get away" with Magento without having Dreamweaver (because it's all edited in the back office) but life is easier if you have dreamweaver and PS


----------



## Sthomson4 (Jun 7, 2010)

I ended up going with Magento and HostGator. Very pleased so far!


----------



## ConCon (May 30, 2012)

I have been trying to post this tutorial as a thread so everyone can see, but have not been granted permission. 

Here is a link to it:

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Hh6nPw-UkIxeso3PRTsIJeTS79zcxIOuin6oGazSCYg/edit

Get your site started for less than 200$ and keep it up for less than 2.25 a month... 

I haven't started a section for a designer, but in the future I plan to make a tutorial for opentshirts.org... 

I use WordPress, SanMar Products, WooCommerce 

I have been searching high and low for the best possible solution for beginners... I am a professional, but I know the need for step by step tutorials for beginners, this should get you started, and there is also information at the bottom for professional wordpress training and support. 

let me know if you have any questions! Send me some thanks if you like the tutorial, so I can hopefully get enough cred to post it as a thread in the forum! THX!


----------



## natethegreat (Jan 31, 2010)

went thru steps and all is well but all of my products say out of stock on front end and you can't add to cart. but backend says in stock?


----------



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

My friend and I make websites, if you need anything produced feel free to let me know.


----------



## mjhale22 (Apr 30, 2010)

MiiDuu is the way to go. I created two websites in a weekend that are professional and manage your inventory and deposit payments directly into your PayPal or Google Checkout Account. Very easy. I am currently selling custom wall quotes and designed my website using Wix and embedded an order form into my website using a Google Docs Form that will email me when someone submits an order. I then use a website called Curdbee to manage the payments and invoices. All worth checking out. You can see how all this is laid out on my site. Good luck!

Michael Hale
Founder, Designer, Marketer
WordyWall.com | a custom wall quote company


----------



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

MJ I understand you think it's working for you on wix but believe me it really isn't the way to go, getting your site ranked for a start with SEO gives you zero chance against competitors.

Having your own site with your own URL (www.) address is by far the best option plus much cheaper in the long run.


----------



## mjhale22 (Apr 30, 2010)

Greg,

I have my wix site mapped to my domain that I purchased through GoDaddy.

Michael Hale
Founder, Designer, Marketer
wordywall.com


----------



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

What's your website Michael and how much do you pay per month for Wix? perhaps things have changed since I last saw their info.


----------



## mjhale22 (Apr 30, 2010)

I purhased the domain name from GoDaddy for under $15 and upgraded my Wix site to a Premium Combo package for $99 a year ($8.25 a month). With this upgrade it removes Wix ads and banners and you can map to your own domain. I accept orders using a GoogleDocs form that I embedded into the order page and then I process all orders via email to send previews and then use an account on Curdbee to manage my orders and invoices once the order is issued.


----------



## mjhale22 (Apr 30, 2010)

wordywall.com is the website.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I would be very careful using templates and clicky sites to make web pages. 

I pay less then $99.00 to use a traditional web host and can run up to 5 domains and infinite subdomains, with infinite storage space. I paid a kid to set up a joomla site for me that includes a virtumart store cart and PayPal integration for a couple hundred buck and taught myself how to use and maintain it. Easy peasy and it will grow with me. 

The site builders are used by tons of people so the sites start looking cookie cutter and people look at that and shy away. If you are serious about web sales you will have to invest in good design that sets you apart just like your shirt and or other designs should set you apart.

Just my to cents. Toss them in a well and make a wish.


----------



## mjhale22 (Apr 30, 2010)

Not true. Wix uses HTML5. Site loads well on iPads and iPhone alike. Check for yourself.


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I am on my iPad lol. You are correct. It just took 20 seconds to start loading I will edit my post. Still an issue though.


----------



## mjhale22 (Apr 30, 2010)

Here's what I get on my devices: Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Corrected.


----------



## icf (Oct 10, 2012)

bigcartel or siteenvy prettyb cheap and simple


----------



## GregStarz (Jan 17, 2013)

I understand why people use wix but when I see the monthly cost and the poor SEO from it I feel like crying lol

Fair play Michael, if you ever want an ecommerce site though please let me know I can cut your costs overall and with benefits.


----------

